# Music Thread!



## DampCharcoal (Feb 18, 2012)

I've grown fond of The Band Perry and the newest incarnation of Van Halen. Diamond Dave still has it.

I've listened to both albums and they're both pretty solid!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2012)

Already a few threads like this kicking around. . . 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-kind-of-music-do-you-listen-to-75526.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-are-you-listening-to-74650.html

and more.

I was pretty stoked to hear of D.L.Roth  frionting VanHalen again, I wasn't too big a fan of Van Hagar, or Sammys Chicken Foot project.


He does have a decent line of tequila though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nina Simone - Sinnerman - YouTube


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard something on the radio last night about Squeeze and The B-52's going out on tour this summer.  Makes me feel 20-somenthing again!!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*Music and I*

Music and I are partners since my 1st transitor radio, my parents had given me for Christmas when I was a wee toddler. So, the collection is enormous. We are very diversified in music. We love music and we love music in all languages too. 

Depending on time of day, mood, activity etcetra; I enjoy Billie Holiday, Brazilian Jazz, The 4 Seasons, The 4 Tops, The Temptations, Sly and the Family Stone, Barry White, The Supremes, Michael Jackson and the 5, Michael Jackson and the Story of Motown, The Gypsy Kings, Flamenco, Fado ( Portuguese ), Il Divo, Pavoratti, Placido Domingo, The Doors, Carlos Santana, Daniella Romo, Manuel Manjares, Julio Iglesias, José José, Kool and the Gang, Bruce Springsteen ( The Boss ), The Beatles, The Stones, Thelma Houston, Whitney Houston, Film Scores, The Best of Broadway and London Theatre, Marisol, Rocio Ducal, Rocio Jurado, Shirley Bassey, Nina Simone, Manolo Escobar, Gloria Gaynor; the 50s ( Elvis ), the 60s, 70s, 80s and numerous others ... 

M.C.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*Oh yes, forgot: Eros Ramazzotti*

Eros Ramazzotti is another favorite.

M.C.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 19, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> I heard something on the radio last night about Squeeze and The B-52's going out on tour this summer.  Makes me feel 20-somenthing again!!!!


I've seen both in the last couple years. They haven't lost a thing since their heyday.

A lot of these 70s & 80s acts have been resurfacing lately. Last year alone, my wife and I saw INXS, Stevie Nicks, Chicago, and Berlin. Though Michael Hutchence is long gone, the INXS concert was still probably one of the best I've seen in a long while.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've seen both in the last couple years. They haven't lost a thing since their heyday.
> 
> A lot of these 70s & 80s acts have been resurfacing lately. Last year alone, my wife and I saw INXS, Stevie Nicks, Chicago, and Berlin. Though Michael Hutchence is long gone, the INXS concert was still probably one of the best I've seen in a long while.



Have you seen the "fashion" some kids are all about now too? Every generation does repeat itself, but I wasn't anticipating the 80's to come back around that fast.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Already a few threads like this kicking around. . .
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-kind-of-music-do-you-listen-to-75526.html
> 
> ...


 

I figured they were around, I just couldn't find them. Mostly because I'm lazy, I guess. 

I'll finish up by saying that "Tattoo" was kind of a weak first release but the rest of the albums rocks out!

And I like Sammy just fine but mostly when he's just Sammy.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2012)

Music is near and dear to my heart. Right now I am watching Steve Martin jam on the banjo on Austin City Limits. I think he is one of the most talented people on this Earth.

Here is a song I have been listening to lately. I just discovered this group and have had this song stuck in my head since.

CRYSTAL FIGHTERS - PLAGE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, Shrek was dancing in his chair.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 20, 2012)

Eefen and Hambone - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY


----------



## vitauta (Feb 20, 2012)

GB said:


> Music is near and dear to my heart. Right now I am watching Steve Martin jam on the banjo on Austin City Limits. I think he is one of the most talented people on this Earth.
> 
> Here is a song I have been listening to lately. I just discovered this group and have had this song stuck in my head since.
> 
> CRYSTAL FIGHTERS - PLAGE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube



sweet.  i like this, gb.  the song with its driving beat is contagious and catchy--very upbeat and imminently danceable.  i'll be looking up your crystal fighters to see what else they are up to. thanks for sharing....


----------



## vitauta (Feb 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nina Simone - Sinnerman - YouTube




i always listen to any music you are putting out there--it's always something very compelling or unique.  sinnerman is gospel i can listen to, with it's jazzy rhythms, and nina simone is always worth a listen, anyway.  thanks, pf.  keep them coming....


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very nice, Shrek was dancing in his chair.


 
Is that a high chair?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Is that a high chair?



Geri-Chair


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i always listen to any music you are putting out there--it's always something very compelling or unique.  sinnerman is gospel i can listen to, with it's jazzy rhythms, and nina simone is always worth a listen, anyway.  thanks, pf.  keep them coming....



Thanks Vit!

It's often a case of liking whatever music is playing...I love most of it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 20, 2012)

Some stuff on my shelf - includes gifts from my adventurous kids:

Laurie Anderson, Nigel Kennedy, The Band, Tom Petty, Brian Eno, Philip Glass, Pavarotti, Talking Heads, The Bulgarian Women's Choir, King Sunny Ade, Robyn Hitchcock, The Pogues


----------



## vitauta (Feb 20, 2012)

oh tin, you're so good for jogging sweet music memories from my past...laurie anderson's big science reminds me how much i loved kate bush's sound too--in hounds of love, with running up that hill and big sky.  sometime in the 80s i think it was, remember?  they were contemporary sisters in music....


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I was pretty stoked to hear of D.L.Roth  frionting VanHalen again, I wasn't too big a fan of Van Hagar, or Sammys Chicken Foot project.
> 
> 
> He does have a decent line of tequila though.



I totally agree on the DLR/Hagar issue.  

Haven't tried Sammy's Tequila.  Have you had a chance to sample Dan Ackroyd's Crystal Head Vodka?


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Philip Glass


I saw him play at Carnegie Hall about 15 years ago.





			
				tinlizzie said:
			
		

> King Sunny Ade


Awesome!


----------



## niquejim (Feb 20, 2012)

The Blues 
Big Legged Woman - Chris Duarte on Legends TV program - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 20, 2012)

It's like Micheal Bolton playing SRV, lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

ZZ top - LaGrange (Lyrics) HQ - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Booker T & the MG's - green onions - mod classic 60s - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

When it comes to ZZTop this is my fave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyAkFfKrVTE&feature=youtu.be

ZZ Top - Tush Live HD. - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

George Thorogood - Bad To The Bone


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

I remember George Thorogood coming to Regina when I was at University to what was our biggest stadium, the Agrobition Building.  It sat maybe 5,000 and a few hundred more on the floor.  The opening acts were two Canadian bands, Max Webster (Toronto) and Streetheart (Regina).  Members of the latter went on to form LoverBoy, a Vancouver Band that had some airplay in the US.

We all went to see "our bands" and were blown away by Thorogood!  Usually it is the other way around .


----------



## vitauta (Feb 20, 2012)

we were working for the weekend with loverboy back in the day.  they were big in the u.s. actually, and the concert we attended, def leppard opened for them!  pyromania!!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, Vitauta, thanks for that!   Our local boys done good!  

The current bass player, Ken "Spider" Sinnaeve, was the original bassist for Streetheart both in Winnipeg and Regina - one of the founding members.  He was also in my Canadian Lit class (which I found really boring) and at a performance at one of our local bars recognized me as "the only person who skipped class more than I did". 

In my defense, I took the course the next term with a different instructor and aced it!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

The inventor of the Grandpa Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c

one of JM convertshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPbeTvWiA8g


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The inventor of the Grandpa Dance
> one of JM converts



Did you notice, the young folks can't keep up with the old man. Go Grandpa!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*The Doors: Riders of the Storm - Cool Song*

Very cool song ... and great album, now called CD.

Kindest, have lovely day,
M.C.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 21, 2012)

still referred to everywhere as albums....


----------



## CraigC (Feb 21, 2012)

Music is always a mood thing for me. Most often I listen to:
Wayne Toups, Al Berard, Steve Riley and various other Cajun artists. For easy listening mostly Gordon Lightfoot. I like various rock groups. If I want some heavy metal, it's got to be the original, Black Sabbath.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 21, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oh tin, you're so good for jogging sweet music memories from my past...laurie anderson's big science reminds me how much i loved kate bush's sound too--in hounds of love, with running up that hill and big sky. sometime in the 80s i think it was, remember? they were contemporary sisters in music....


 
I remember feeling absolutely chilled to the bone on 9/11, remembering the words to Laurie Anderson's 1980's "O Superman."  Especially, "here come the planes...they're American planes...made in America."

Looking at my list -- boy, am I stuck in the 80's.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

One of my top 10 greatest bands The Kinks - Lola - YouTube

For the music freaks out there whats missing?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

If this does not tingle your spine your dead. Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin' - YouTube
also one of my top 10 bands


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

Long John never got the credits he deserved Long John Baldry & the Beatles, I've Got My Mojo Workin - YouTube


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

I like a Hammond ZOOT MONEY : KLOOKS KLEEK , January 1967 - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Long John never got the credits he deserved


I still have an old 45 of Long John Baldry performing "My Bonnie" with the Beatles. I've had it since I was a kid. It's still in the original sleeve and dates from the early 60s.



Bolas De Fraile said:


> I like a Hammond


About the only Hammond you see in England these days is this one:


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out the top left corner at the end of the Vid, Addie I bet you could shake your tail feather like the two dancers. P.J. Proby - Walking The Dog [Very Good(+) quality] - YouTube


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I still have an old 45 of Long John Baldry performing "My Bonnie" with the Beatles. I've had it since I was a kid. It's still in the original sleeve and dates from the early 60s.
> 
> 
> About the only Hammond you see in England these days is this one:


 Steve mate, Long John was gay and if you listen to the lyrics of Mojo and watch his face
Georgie Fame still wheels his hammond out.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 21, 2012)

My taste in music is all over the map.  A patchwork of just about anything out there, with the exception of rap.  It just doesn't do a thing for me.

If I was charged to select only one artist I could listen to I would have to choose John Hartford.  Sadly he's gone, but he was one of the most talented people on the planet.  He practically made love to the 5-string banjo.  He was also a kind, gentle man and, as some may know, an honest-to-goodness riverboat pilot.

He also wrote the Glen Campbell hit _Gentle on My Mind_ lo those many years ago.

Just go to YouTube for any of the pieces performed by him.

Here's one of my favorites, Gumtree Canoe  You can tell he loved the river.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2012)

Bill Carlisle - Too Old To Cut the Mustard - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 21, 2012)

i'm immensely enjoying this music thread--it's the best one so far!  i have been  listening to everybody's song choices, lots of fine music memories along with some special new music experiences.  please keep them coming--both old and new favorites you want to share with the rest of us music lovers here at dc.  
i don't know how to send youtube videos using my computer.  would someone please bring van morrison's in the mystic to this thread, and most anything from dylan's blood on the tracks (tangled up in blue maybe)?  at the risk of being too much of a pita, i'd also love to see something from leonard cohen represented here. (thank you just in case this actually happens)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have...

Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu-Huey Piano Smith - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

For Vit...

Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

I tend to listen to songs that are much longer than the radio friendly 3 minute pop songs. I know it is not for everyone, but give this one a listen and try to get through the whole thing. You will thank me later.

Dave Matthews Band f/ Warren Haynes - Cortez the Killer (Neil Young Cover) - Live at Central Park - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok. Serious now. I love John Martyn...

John Martyn - May You Never - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is my son. I think I posted this one before.
ilvekyo - the good (acoustic) - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

This one is by a guy named Daniel Johnston. Daniels story is as interesting as his music. He has been diagnosed with manic depression and schizophrenia and has been in and out of mental health hospitals through his life. In a lot of his music you hear things like little kids toy pianos and things like that because when he was in the hospital that is all he could get his hands on. He would record everything and would pop into his head and he just wrote and wrote and wrote and wrote and...

This piece is from his band Danny And The Nighmares. You can hear the paranoia in the lyrics. The tune is hauntingly beautiful. I promise you will be humming it for days to come.

Danny and the Nightmares "Death of Satan" Music Video - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 21, 2012)

The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD] - YouTube

In honor of Fat Tuesday.

That place is beautiful and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhh, House of the Rising Sun.

Van Morrison Moon Dance

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rKyZAw&usg=AFQjCNG4F9aDk0zmkdXlyc1Z1ohTFfd5ZQ

Loved the score from American Werewolf in London


----------



## niquejim (Feb 21, 2012)

House of Rising Sun (1937) - Georgia Turner.wmv - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is my son. I think I posted this one before.
> ilvekyo - the good (acoustic) - YouTube


Which one is your son? Both are great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

John Hiatt - Cry Love (acoustic) - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2012)

GB said:


> Which one is your son? Both are great!


My son is the guitar player, singer. He also is the songwriter of this one.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 21, 2012)

niquejim said:


> House of Rising Sun (1937) - Georgia Turner.wmv - YouTube


 
The sheet music there is too small to read, I'm looking for it. Thanks!


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> My son is the guitar player, singer. He also is the songwriter of this one.


I was hoping you were going to say that. They were both great, but your son stood out for me. I really enjoyed his voice.


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

This one was making the rounds a little while ago. In case you haven't seen it yet...

Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover) - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 21, 2012)

My dad introduced me to Elton John's music. I have fond memories of him singing along. This is one of my favorites.

Tiny Dancer - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry, can't get it to embed. Forget how to do so.


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Just copy and paste the youtube link. What I do is go to the video and scroll to the bottom of it and hit the share button. Then I click the options link and select "Long link. Copy that link and paste it in your post with no other coding and it should embed it for you.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 21, 2012)

Tiny Dancer - YouTube

Sweet, that worked! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sweet, that worked! Thanks!


My pleasure. Great song too!


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

This woman is a Japanese jazz pianist and she will blow your socks off. The smile on her face is super contagious. You can not help, but smile as you watch her. 

Hiromi - Timeout piano solo - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice GB! I love the music.

Here is a long time favorite of mine. She's amazing on the violin.

Vanessa Mae - Storm (Live) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> For Vit...
> 
> Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah - YouTube




many thanks, pf!  i just love the way this thread has taken off and the direction it is taking.  i have already spent hours listening to music selections from our group here--immersed and at times, enthralled by what i'm hearing.  then i've gotten hopelessly ensnared at youtube with follow-up searches.  and that's okay too, except that you can really get derailed for hours that way...

my favorite things in the world--books, music and food are all here at this wonderful forum, spread out like a lavish banquet or smorgasbord (with an open bar)  with an invitation to freely explore and partake as each one pleases....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> many thanks, pf!  i just love the way this thread has taken off and the direction it is taking.  i have already spent hours listening to music selections from our group here--immersed and at times, enthralled by what i'm hearing.  then i've gotten hopelessly ensnared at youtube with follow-up searches.  and that's okay too, except that you can really get derailed for hours that way...
> 
> my favorite things in the world--books, music and food are all here at this wonderful forum, spread out like a lavish banquet or smorgasbord (with an open bar)  with an invitation to freely explore and partake as each one pleases....



My pleasure, Vit!  I love the Leonard Cohen song I picked and I get derailed at You Tube all the time...mostly by cute kitty vids...


----------



## vitauta (Feb 22, 2012)

i fell in love with leonard cohen's mind, body and soul in the late 60s.  i listened to little else for a solid year.  for those who ask if god is capable of creating a rock he cannot lift, one needs only listen to hallelujah one time. 
i love cohen's rendition of halelujah.  though many disparaging things have been said about his monotonal voice, i have always been mesmerized by it.  and him--still sexy at 78!


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> though many disparaging things have been said about his monotonal voice, i have always been mesmerized by it.


There is more feeling in his "monotone" voice than most people will ever feel in a lifetime.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 22, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Ok. Serious now. I love John Martyn...
> 
> John Martyn - May You Never - YouTube




martyn was an extraordinary talent, so very special....


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> martyn was an extraordinary talent, so very special....


agreed


----------



## vitauta (Feb 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I like a Hammond ZOOT MONEY : KLOOKS KLEEK , January 1967 - YouTube




the zoot suits.  those were the days, eh?  what unbridled rockin' fun!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 22, 2012)

This is hard to beat Tom Jones with Janis Joplin - YouTube


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 22, 2012)

The feelgood factor Dr Feelgood - Milk & Alcohol - 1979 - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> If this does not tingle your spine your dead. Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin' - YouTube
> also one of my top 10 bands




oh yeah, gimme some....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 22, 2012)

Wigan is a strange place, the people eat more pies than anyone in the UK, the have Wigan Pier but no sea, they had Wigan Casino with no gambling. If you like staying out all night dancing A Taste Of Wigan Casino - Northern Soul - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> my favorite things in the world--books, music and food are all here at this wonderful forum, spread out like a lavish banquet or smorgasbord (with an open bar) with an invitation to freely explore and partake as each one pleases....


 
amen, sister.


----------



## niquejim (Feb 22, 2012)

GB said:


> This woman is a Japanese jazz pianist and she will blow your socks off. The smile on her face is super contagious. You can not help, but smile as you watch her.
> 
> Hiromi - Timeout piano solo - YouTube


 
I love some piano, although I tend to go to the blues, love boogie
 woogie
Hot Boogie Woogie! - YouTube
or is this one better
Pinetop's Boogie Woogie - YouTube


----------



## niquejim (Feb 22, 2012)

Or some of my favorites
sadly they are all gone now
Rory Gallagher - Going To My Hometown (1972) - YouTube
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - YouTube
Or the father of the "electric guitar blues" 
T-Bone Walker w/ Jazz At The Philharmonic - Live in UK 1966 - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2012)

GB said:


> I tend to listen to songs that are much longer than the radio friendly 3 minute pop songs. I know it is not for everyone, but give this one a listen and try to get through the whole thing. You will thank me later.
> 
> Dave Matthews Band f/ Warren Haynes - Cortez the Killer (Neil Young Cover) - Live at Central Park - YouTube




a great piece, gb, thanking you now and later.  love me my hometown dave matthews, but they're going on tour this summer without playing c-ville even once....


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2012)

niquejim said:


> Or some of my favorites
> sadly they are all gone now
> Rory Gallagher - Going To My Hometown (1972) - YouTube
> One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - YouTube
> ...



thank you, niquejim, for sharing some great music with us.  i enjoyed them every one.  the blues puts me in a rare state of mind, a sentimental dreamy place of lost things,,,that's one hell of a video on john lee hooker's one, one one, too....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 23, 2012)

Jim I love boogie Dr John & Jools Holland - Piano Duet - YouTube


Obama who Putin & Guests - Blueberry Hill - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Jim I love boogie Dr John & Jools Holland - Piano Duet - YouTube
> 
> 
> Obama who Putin & Guests - Blueberry Hill - YouTube




boogie duet, fun, fun, fun!  putin looks like he is just dying to rip off that shirt!


----------



## niquejim (Feb 23, 2012)

And one of the best guitarist around today
Joe Bonamassa-Dust Bowl - YouTube

And the great band he's also in
Black Country Communion- Black Country- LIVE Over Europe DVD - YouTube


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nina Simone - Sinnerman - YouTube


 

Good stuff right there!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 23, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx3GrBPwBuw


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 23, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKntY8WkNYQ


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 23, 2012)

Blues was mentioned and I enjoy this take by Blake Shelton.

Blake Shelton - Ol' Red (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKntY8WkNYQ




are you serious?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a band I played in a few years ago. The video and sound are a bit rough, but here it is anyway. I'm the drummer. This was a funny gig, if I remember correctly. There was a moat around the bandshell and the crowd seemed so far away.
Sawchucks at Andrew Haydon Park - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 23, 2012)

Rocklobster, that sounded pretty good!


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2012)

nice mellow rockabilly beat.  the drummer totally rocks!  got any other goodies?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2012)

Lobster, you can really ROCK with the best of them! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2012)

The video on this one isn't the greatest but the blues and fingerpickin' are mighty fine.  Joe Stanton is my DH's Brother-in-sin as Joe likes to call it. 

Joe Stanton at the Pender Harbour Blues Festival 2010 - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2012)

vitauta said:


> nice mellow rockabilly beat.  the drummer totally rocks!  got any other goodies?


Here is one from last summer. It was at a summer whitewater rafting  resort. The sound quality is terrible, but it was made by a regular fan  of ours who comes out to a lot of our gigs. He took the trouble to  shoot, edit, and download it on youtube for us. He did it all from  Holland where he lives. It is quite long, so I don't expect you to listen to it all.fran band 2011 - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 24, 2012)

alRIGHT!!  i really enjoyed this indoor/outdoor gig of yours, rock.  good old-time rocking dance tunes, everybody getting their groove on.  my favorite was th's take me to the river, but lots of good ones with everybody singing, and you driving the beat home...i encourage anyone listening, to hear this one through to the end.  it just gets better and better and better...thanks for sharing this gem, rock.  your fan did a pretty good job capturing the performance, too....


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> alRIGHT!!  i really enjoyed this indoor/outdoor gig of yours, rock.  good old-time rocking dance tunes, everybody getting their groove on.  my favorite was th's take me to the river, but lots of good ones with everybody singing, and you driving the beat home...i encourage anyone listening, to hear this one through to the end.  it just gets better and better and better...thanks for sharing this gem, rock.  your fan did a pretty good job capturing the performance, too....


Thanks. Take Me To The River is one of my favorite songs that we do, also. There are a few of these whitewater rafting resorts near my place all along the Ottawa River. They are great jobs because everybody is staying there for the night, so it is usually a good party with lots of dancers.....


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 24, 2012)

Good tunes Rocklobster!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 24, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 24, 2012)

B. B. King - The Thrill Is Gone (From B. B. King - Live at Montreux 1993) - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 24, 2012)

Excellent song, 4meandthem! That's a nice groove.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 24, 2012)

oh yeah, b.b. is king....


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 24, 2012)

Love Bill Withers and BB King.

I woke up to this today.  One of Clapton's finest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSbqm7ZK_9s&feature=related


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a gorgeous song and the video is pretty appropriate for this site.

Iron and Wine - Naked As We Came (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 25, 2012)

Papadosio - Night Colors - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 25, 2012)

niquejim said:


> And one of the best guitarist around today
> Joe Bonamassa-Dust Bowl - YouTube
> 
> And the great band he's also in
> Black Country Communion- Black Country- LIVE Over Europe DVD - YouTube



WOW!  this is rock the way i like to hear it done!  thanks, niquejim....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 25, 2012)

The orb - tripping on sunshine - YouTube
Liberace - Rhapsody In Blue (Gershwin) - YouTube


Paul Potts Audition and final - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 25, 2012)

*NICE* Relax-Lettuce - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> *NICE* Relax-Lettuce - YouTube


I love jam bands and have seen these guys around for years, but never really gave them a listen until this year. I don't know why it took me so long, but I do dig their sound.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 25, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTNKNcGOQU


----------



## vitauta (Feb 25, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTNKNcGOQU




smoooth, slow jamming sound....


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 25, 2012)

GB said:


> I love jam bands and have seen these guys around for years, but never really gave them a listen until this year. I don't know why it took me so long, but I do dig their sound.




Yeah, I like their brand of power horn funk, GREAT live show too!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 25, 2012)

And now, for something completely different:

 It's a food song, of sorts, but I LOVE the performance!

Solid Potato Salad - The Ross Sisters (1944) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 26, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> And now, for something completely different:
> 
> It's a food song, of sorts, but I LOVE the performance!
> 
> Solid Potato Salad - The Ross Sisters (1944) - YouTube



do these ross sisters have any bones in their bodies at all?  wow....


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 26, 2012)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYgssNE9Aho&feature=related


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

A master of his art.

Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!) - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

And of course this classic.

Joe Satriani - Summer Song (Live 2006) - YouTube


----------



## niquejim (Feb 27, 2012)

Satriani is great also
Chickenfoot - Lighten Up - Live at Brixton Academy London England 14 January 2012 - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

"Satriani is great also"

Satriani is awesome. 

I am but a humble rhythm player and can only dream of playing at that level.

He and Eddie Van Halen are my heroes!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't see those guys, and not mention Jeff Beck, one of my faves:


Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended As Lovers - (Live at Ronnie Scott's) - YouTube

Jeff Beck-Live at Ronnie Scott's-Stratus - YouTube

JEFF BECK-Space Boogie - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br5NNgi_2nY&feature=related


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

That's good stuff, TATTRAT! Jeff Beck is awesome!

I must admit, I'm a huge music lover but almost 100% of the time I don't or can't pay attention to the lyrics. 

I always get wrapped up in the sound and mood of the instruments and the words just fly past me.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

That's why I dig instrumental music!


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2012)

I am the same way DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2012)

I enjoy instrumental music...it's all Shrek plays on his various instruments.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

GB and Fiona, if you don't play an instrument, you should try.

Ask me how!


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2012)

I played trumpet for about 10 years. I think I am getting close to trying my hand at guitar.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

It's friggin' fun!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh nice, GB.

My first choice in middle school was trumpet but they all got taken so I ended up playing alto sax, which turned out to be pretty cool! 

Never made it to first chair tho, I battled it out with my arch-nemesis and took first chair a couple times but that **** always managed to win it back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> GB and Fiona, if you don't play an instrument, you should try.
> 
> Ask me how!



I play the stereo...many have tried, many have failed to teach me how to read music...I just don't have it.  But, I can write pretty good poetry and limericks.

Shrek has enough instruments for a Six String Orchestra. 

HArry Chapin sings SIX STRING ORCHESTRA live - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> Oh nice, GB.
> 
> My first choice in middle school was trumpet but they all got taken so I ended up playing alto sax, which turned out to be pretty cool!
> 
> Never made it to first chair tho, I battled it out with my arch-nemesis and took first chair a couple times but that **** always managed to win it back.


You might not believe this, but it is true. Trumpet was my second choice. It was 5th grade and we got to pick instruments to play if we were interested. The music store was out of saxophone's which is what I really wanted.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 27, 2012)

Heh, I believe it, GB. 

When I was in 6th grade we were called into the the gym and handed a slip of paper that had two blank lines and we were asked to write in which instruments we were interested in.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 27, 2012)

I was a drum major in High School, in percussion. I have a Roland V kit, but had a nice acoustic kit up until about 5 years ago. Have played the bass for 17 years( My favorite besides drums), guitar for about the same, can hold my own on keys, and sax. Lately, I have been just enjoying time with my acoustic guitar and futzing around with a 4 track recorder.

I find music, playing and listening, to be very therapeutic. Haven't played a paid gig in over 10 years I am sure, but every Sunday, the local up the way(Old Fire Station #3) has open mic jam from 4PM-8PM, and I try to make it up weekly, and it's always a great time.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 28, 2012)

i love this thread!  did i say that already?  whenever i get the chance i come here to listen to what new music pieces have been put up by you guys.  it's no surprise to hear that some of you are serious musicians.  nice to hear old favorites again too--so much water under that bridge of time.  the new music (new to me) is also a big treat for me to look forward to each day.  thank you for taking the time to share your favorites, everyone, and please keep them coming!  did i say that already too....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 28, 2012)

Homage to Big Albert Chapman Black Sabbath & Tony Martin || Tony Iommi Solo & Die Young || Moscow 1989 (Headless Cross Tour) - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a little change of direction for us
"Hillbilly Jean" - The Giving Tree Band and friends tribute to Michael Jackson - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 28, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is a little change of direction for us
> "Hillbilly Jean" - The Giving Tree Band and friends tribute to Michael Jackson - YouTube



what fun!  wherever would we be musically today if it weren't for this rich heritage of garage bands?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 28, 2012)

That was awesome, Rocklobster!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 28, 2012)

Quebe Sisters Band "It's a Sin to Lie" - YouTube


----------



## niquejim (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's keep the guitarists going
Robin Trower Live Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube


----------



## niquejim (Feb 28, 2012)

One of the truly greats that almost no one knows...miss you Rory
Rory Gallagher Jack Bruce - Politican - YouTube


----------



## GB (Feb 28, 2012)

niquejim said:


> One of the truly greats that almost no one knows...miss you Rory
> Rory Gallagher Jack Bruce - Politican - YouTube


That was great!


----------



## vitauta (Feb 28, 2012)

sorry to say, i'm one of those who never heard rory gallagher before now.  this performance of his was phenomenal!!  sad that he died so young, or at all....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2012)

Vit has asked to hear a sample of Shrek, he does not do video but I do have one WMA file of his on my computer.  If you would like me to e-mail it to you, let me know in PM.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 28, 2012)

vitauta said:


> sorry to say, i'm one of those who never heard rory gallagher before now.  this performance of his was phenomenal!!  sad that he died so young, or at all....



same with Jaco Pastorious.


----------



## GB (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a little taste of my favorite band with a killer guitarist. When they play this song at shows it is usually the closing song. It has a very definiteive ending that just wraps a show up perfectly. This version here though was played as the first song of the song which was a rare treat.

The music starts about 30 seconds in so you can skip to that if you just want to hear the tune. the first 30 seconds of the video is a chess game that the band was playing with the audience. 

Phish - 10/21/95 - Tweezer Reprise - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 29, 2012)

I still love songs like Divided Sky, Esther, Fee, YEM. . .hell, most all of Junta, as it really showcases the wide variety/talent of those guys. Went 3 years ago to Mary Weather Post, and while the 2 days of shows were great, the culture has changed dramatically sine my days of "following". Still they never fail to just get it done. Love 'em.



For those that don't know, they are like story songs, and the music obviously really sets the tone. . .even the ones without lyrics, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7DCFCbkau8


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 29, 2012)

This one motivates me in the gym.

Submersed - Divide The Hate - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm mostly a rhythm player and I think that's one of the reasons I like Zac Brown Band.

That and I plan on sneaking aboard a Carnival ship with my guitar and a bottle of Bacardi Gold. I have a feeling they won't like that.

World Premiere Video: "Knee Deep" Feat. Jimmy Buffett - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 29, 2012)

GB said:


> This is a little taste of my favorite band with a killer guitarist. When they play this song at shows it is usually the closing song. It has a very definiteive ending that just wraps a show up perfectly. This version here though was played as the first song of the song which was a rare treat.
> 
> The music starts about 30 seconds in so you can skip to that if you just want to hear the tune. the first 30 seconds of the video is a chess game that the band was playing with the audience.
> 
> Phish - 10/21/95 - Tweezer Reprise - YouTube



years ago,phish stopped me in my tracks for awhile.  they can do it again today.  the forward energy of this piece is compelling, like speed in a good way.  i love esther too, it made me love phish's music somewhat like the beatles and pink floyd before them....


----------



## vitauta (Feb 29, 2012)

anyone care to put up a song from the monkees band, and give davy jones a proper send-off?  davy jones, 1960's pop star, died today at the age of 66.  rip....


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 29, 2012)

The Monkees - Daydream Believer Music Video (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you, dc.   r.i.p. davy jones....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2012)

Davey was about one month older than Shrek...


----------



## vitauta (Feb 29, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> I'm mostly a rhythm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i enjoyed this change of pace tune, with its rockabilly tempo and mood of lazy abandon....


----------



## GB (Feb 29, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I still love songs like Divided Sky, Esther, Fee, YEM. . .hell, most all of Junta, as it really showcases the wide variety/talent of those guys. Went 3 years ago to Mary Weather Post, and while the 2 days of shows were great, the culture has changed dramatically sine my days of "following". Still they never fail to just get it done. Love 'em.


Yeah I know what you mean about the culture changing. It is certainly not like what it used to be. Of course I remember when I first got into the Dead and started seeing shows and the old hippies would go on and on about how the scene sucks now compared to what it was in the day. You are right though, the boys still kick butt when they are playing.



vitauta said:


> years ago,phish stopped me in my tracks for awhile.  they can do it again today.  the forward energy of this piece is compelling, like speed in a good way.  i love esther too, it made me love phish's music somewhat like the beatles and pink floyd before them....


Stopped me in my tracks. I LOVE that description vit. I can totally relate.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 29, 2012)

GB said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about the culture changing. It is certainly not like what it used to be. Of course I remember when I first got into the Dead and started seeing shows and the old hippies would go on and on about how the scene sucks now compared to what it was in the day. You are right though, the boys still kick butt when they are playing.
> 
> Stopped me in my tracks. I LOVE that description vit. I can totally relate.




I thanked Vit too, I concur, that is a GREAT way to put it!! And I don't think it has ever been summed up to me like that, but it hits the nail on the head.

Geebs, you and I use to talk music all the time, I kind of miss those days here, lol. I would love to put together a list of groups over the past 6 years that hit me in the heart/mind, and bounce it off of you, as I am sure you may know of them, and in the chance you don't, may be a new turn on for you.


----------



## GB (Feb 29, 2012)

Right on Tatt!!! Get on that list. I would love to see it. I'm always down for being exposed to new tunes.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i enjoyed this change of pace tune, with its rockabilly tempo and mood of lazy abandon....


 

The older I get the more I gravitate towards a mood of lazy abandon myself!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)

Princess Fiona put up a vid of "Peter Gunn" which got me thinking about James Bond movies (stream of consciousness thing).

Any favorite Bond movie songs? The first one that came to mind was this:

Duran Duran - A View To A Kill - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 1, 2012)

Live and Let Die - McCartney


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)

Paul McCartney & WINGS - Live And Let Die - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, strictly speaking it was Wings with Paul McCartney.  Thanks for the video!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Yes, strictly speaking it was Wings with Paul McCartney. Thanks for the video!


 

I really don't have any idea what I'm doing, I'm just linking videos that seem appropriate.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 1, 2012)

GB said:


> Right on Tatt!!! Get on that list. I would love to see it. I'm always down for being exposed to new tunes.




I will hit you up tomorrow!


For those that like a laid back, chill out, ambient groove/vibe, I can't push LOTUS enough, great band out of Philly.

Lotus - Greet the Mind - YouTube

Lotus - Jump Off - YouTube

One of my favorites, it can be such a happy and peaceful song, or a dark and kind of melancholy song, depending on the mood you are in

Lotus - Colorado - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

A bit of mid-morning whimsy if I may and unfortunately an apt description of the past week in a round about way. 

Blake Shelton - Some Beach (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh and sorry for the ad.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the great rock performances! 

AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live At Donington) HD - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 3, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> One of the great rock performances!
> 
> AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live At Donington) HD - YouTube




ahh yes, AC/DC--a rockin' experience like none other!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the classics, vit!

And this one's for fun:

Zac Brown Band - Toes (Video) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 5, 2012)

another true legend gone--ronnie montrose, you were soo good, man!  r.i.p.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I will hit you up tomorrow!



I have failed

I will hit you up manana, my friend.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I have failed
> 
> I will hit you up manana, my friend.


Not a failure. Just something for me to look forward to at some point. Go with the flow man. No worries!


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 5, 2012)

TEXAS-You owe it all to me - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 5, 2012)

hey yeah she's pretty good!  thanks, 4m....


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 5, 2012)

Trance blues anybody?
Otis Taylor: Tiny Desk Concert : NPR - StumbleUpon


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Trance blues anybody?
> Otis Taylor: Tiny Desk Concert : NPR - StumbleUpon


Awesome!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 5, 2012)

ot brings it in that set, helluva finish...


----------



## vitauta (Mar 6, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> One of the classics, vit!
> 
> And this one's for fun:
> 
> Zac Brown Band - Toes (Video) - YouTube



fun band with margaritaville-type lyrics and sound--beach bummin 'n strummin w/zac!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 10, 2012)

The Smiths - Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 10, 2012)

GB's, I have the list, it is long and extensive, please please please tell me you are on Spotify!!! It would make this FAR more easy!

And if you are on Spotify, man, you gotz to do it!


----------



## Claire (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, dear.  I joke to friends that if you looked at my CD collection you'd think I was 80 years old.  OK, maybe 70.  I have a thing for 50s and 60s bubble gum.  One time a friend borrowed it to make an exercise routine (she's young enough that she'd never heard of bubble gum).  Left her car unlocked, and my entire collection was stolen!  It was actually funny; all I could think of was imagining some teen or twenty-somethings taking home the CDs and being really, really, really angry.  Petula Clark?  The Monkees?  Buddy Holly?  The Archies?  They must have pooped a rectangular clay building block.  She, by the way, took my list and came as close as possible to replacing all the CDs, in spite of her insurance not covering it (unlocked car?).


----------



## vitauta (Mar 10, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> The Smiths - Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - YouTube




is this an answer to, or punishment for, talking heads?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 10, 2012)

Because I'm a nerd and this song (and the fan video) makes me giggle.

re: Your Brains - YouTube


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> GB's, I have the list, it is long and extensive, please please please tell me you are on Spotify!!! It would make this FAR more easy!
> 
> And if you are on Spotify, man, you gotz to do it!


I am on Pandora, Audiogalaxy, Last.FM, Google Music, Spotify, and probably some others I am not remembering at the moment. Of course Spotify is the one I have used least. Let me know what I need to do though and I will be in! My username in Spotify is raosraos in case you need that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2012)

GB said:


> I am on Pandora, Audiogalaxy, Last.FM, Google Music, Spotify, and probably some others I am not remembering at the moment. Of course Spotify is the one I have used least. Let me know what I need to do though and I will be in! My username in Spotify is raosraos in case you need that.




So far, I gotta say, Spotify is the best, imo. I am on/have used, all the sites you have mentioned, and I still go back to pandora just because you don't have to really rely on a playlist, but sometimes, it seems to get really repetitive. I pretty much use Spotify, and Grooveshark, almost exclusivly at home now.

I added ya!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> is this an answer to, or punishment for, talking heads?




No, not at all, and certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but The Smiths. I 'm a huge Johnny Marr fan, and Morrisey, you either seem to love or hate, I am also a fan of. Great writer, performer, and singer.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> No, not at all, and certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but The Smiths. I 'm a huge Johnny Marr fan, and Morrisey, you either seem to love or hate, I am also a fan of. Great writer, performer, and singer.




okay, i'd like to hear some lush guitar from johnny marr, what have you got, ttr?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> okay, i'd like to hear some lush guitar from johnny marr, what have you got, ttr?



The Smiths - Bigmouth Strikes Again (HQ) - YouTube

The Smiths "How Soon Is Now?" - YouTube

The Smiths - Nowhere Fast - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> The Smiths - Bigmouth Strikes Again (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> The Smiths "How Soon Is Now?" - YouTube
> 
> The Smiths - Nowhere Fast - YouTube



he just stands there like that...smoking like that...playing like that..thank you, ttr, for that....


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> So far, I gotta say, Spotify is the best, imo. I am on/have used, all the sites you have mentioned, and I still go back to pandora just because you don't have to really rely on a playlist, but sometimes, it seems to get really repetitive. I pretty much use Spotify, and Grooveshark, almost exclusivly at home now.
> 
> I added ya!


Lately I have been using Last.FM only because I have an iTV or whatever that little black Apple box is called. It has an option for Last.FM but none of the others.

OK I have been trying to figure Spotify out all day. How do I find you?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2012)

GB said:


> Lately I have been using Last.FM only because I have an iTV or whatever that little black Apple box is called. It has an option for Last.FM but none of the others.
> 
> OK I have been trying to figure Spotify out all day. How do I find you?




If you know their username, type spotify:user:username in the search box. (Note that the username must be written in lower-case)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Search TransAtlantic Sessions on You Tube...great music.

Iris DeMent is featured in several and she is a cousin (or aunt, first degree relativeanyway) of my Daughter In law.


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2012)

You're Gonna Miss Me- Lulu and the Lampshades (Cover) - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2012)

The original Lulu And The Lampshades...I love this one, must listen to it 5-6 times a week.

You're Gonna Miss Me, Lulu and the Lampshades - YouTube


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks PF. That is actually the version I was looking for


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2012)

GB said:


> Thanks PF. That is actually the version I was looking for



I have it on "speed dial"...


----------



## vitauta (Mar 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The original Lulu And The Lampshades...I love this one, must listen to it 5-6 times a week.
> 
> You're Gonna Miss Me, Lulu and the Lampshades - YouTube




cute, but what prompts you to turn it on 5-6 times a week?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> cute, but what prompts you to turn it on 5-6 times a week?



I just want to hear it.  It's one of my favorite pieces.  I don't sing, I don't play, but I love to listen, it makes me happy.

Lulu and the Lampshades started out busking in public.  They are now considered accomplished musicians, with a couple of albums.  But this is their start and I think it is marvelous!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just want to hear it.  It's one of my favorite pieces.  I don't sing, I don't play, but I love to listen, it makes me happy.
> 
> Lulu and the Lampshades started out busking in public.  They are now considered accomplished musicians, with a couple of albums.  But this is their start and I think it is marvelous!




there is a simple, happy love song that i listen to over and over again, for the same reason, pf--it makes me happy to hear it.  the song is 'you're the girl i love' by steve goodman.  check it out on youtube--sure makes you wanna be that girl....


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> there is a simple, happy love song that i listen to over and over again, for the same reason, pf--it makes me happy to hear it.  the song is 'you're the girl i love' by steve goodman.  check it out on youtube--sure makes you wanna be that girl....


Hee you go Vit...

Steve Goodman - You're The Girl I Love - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2012)

thank you, gb. goodman's declaration of love in this simple song transcends a cruel, premature death sentence that swept away this favorite son of new orleans long before katrina came to town....


----------



## vitauta (Mar 15, 2012)

does anybody else have music you listen to just because it makes you feel good to hear it?


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 15, 2012)

vitauta said:


> does anybody else have music you listen to just because it makes you feel good to hear it?


Here is an old classic. I always love listening to Morello.

Dave Brubeck - Take Five - 1966 - YouTube

Here is another example of just how cool the dude was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsKq3HD0EFc


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is something I listen to, a lot!  Just because it makes me jump around.

In the Hall of the Mountain King (Peer Gynt) by Edvard Grieg - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is an old classic. I always love listening to Morello.
> 
> Dave Brubeck - Take Five - 1966 - YouTube
> 
> ...



That was great, Shrek thanks you for posting it!  Had me bouncing, too!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 15, 2012)

vitauta said:


> does anybody else have music you listen to just because it makes you feel good to hear it?



These two make me feel bouncy:

Jimmy Eat World "Sweetness" - YouTube

Jimmy Eat World - The Middle - Lyrics - YouTube

And this is one of my favorites to make me all relaxed feeling:

carole king - beautiful - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is something I listen to, a lot!  Just because it makes me jump around.
> 
> In the Hall of the Mountain King (Peer Gynt) by Edvard Grieg - YouTube




It's a much cheerier version than the one by Apocalyptica.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

gb said:


> music is near and dear to my heart. Right now i am watching steve martin jam on the banjo on austin city limits. I think he is one of the most talented people on this earth.
> 
> Here is a song i have been listening to lately. I just discovered this group and have had this song stuck in my head since.
> 
> crystal fighters - plage (official video) - youtube



View attachment 13208


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

niquejim said:


> the blues
> big legged woman - chris duarte on legends tv program - youtube



View attachment 13209


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

princessfiona60 said:


> booker t & the mg's - green onions - mod classic 60s - youtube



View attachment 13210


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

lpbeier said:


> when it comes to zztop this is my fave
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyakffkrvte&feature=youtu.be
> 
> zz top - tush live hd. - youtube



View attachment 13211


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

lpbeier said:


> george thorogood - bad to the bone



View attachment 13212


----------



## vitauta (Mar 15, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> It's a much cheerier version than the one by Apocalyptica.





frenetic <3


----------



## vitauta (Mar 15, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> These two make me feel bouncy:
> 
> Jimmy Eat World "Sweetness" - YouTube
> 
> ...



you get it, pag--feelgood yayy!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 15, 2012)

Because I just have to.

Apocalyptica "Hall of The Mountain King" (official full length live video) - YouTube


And then to calm things down, a song so beautiful it gives me chills and leaves me feeling completely at peace.

Courtyard Lullaby - Loreena McKennitt - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 15, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is an old classic. I always love listening to Morello.
> 
> Dave Brubeck - Take Five - 1966 - YouTube
> 
> ...



soo Awful good!  forever


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 15, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is an old classic. I always love listening to Morello.
> 
> Dave Brubeck - Take Five - 1966 - YouTube
> 
> ...



I love that he uses both his hands and the sticks. I also love that it's not all just banging but actual variances in tone, rhythm and texture of the sound.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The inventor of the Grandpa Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c
> 
> one of JM convertshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPbeTvWiA8g



Doors video I could not watch. Great song.

I think that is really a young person. JMHO


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

bolas de fraile said:


> one of my top 10 greatest bands the kinks - lola - youtube
> 
> for the music freaks out there whats missing?




View attachment 13213


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

bolas de fraile said:


> if this does not tingle your spine your dead. spencer davis group - gimme some lovin' - youtube
> also one of my top 10 bands




View attachment 13214


----------



## vitauta (Mar 15, 2012)

patty, not getting any of your vids here.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

bolas de fraile said:


> check out the top left corner at the end of the vid, addie i bet you could shake your tail feather like the two dancers. p.j. Proby - walking the dog [very good(+) quality] - youtube



View attachment 13215


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

princessfiona60 said:


> van morrison - into the mystic - youtube



View attachment 13216


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

princessfiona60 said:


> bob dylan - tangled up in blue - youtube



View attachment 13217


----------



## vitauta (Mar 15, 2012)

all i'm getting is a red rectangular sorry face....


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

dampcharcoal said:


> the animals - house of the rising sun (1964) high definition [hd] - youtube
> 
> in honor of fat tuesday.
> 
> That place is beautiful and creepy at the same time.




View attachment 13218


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

dawgluver said:


> ahhh, house of the rising sun.
> 
> Van morrison moon dance
> 
> ...



View attachment 13219


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 15, 2012)

I still know all the words!!!

Elton John- Levon - YouTube


Elton John- Razor Face (1971) Madman across the water - YouTube

Holiday Inn - Elton John (Madman Across the Water 6 of 10) - YouTube


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 16, 2012)

niquejim said:


> Let's keep the guitarists going
> Robin Trower Live Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube




I see you Robin Trower and Bid Procol Harum

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - 1967 (HD Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 16, 2012)

rocklobster said:


> here is a band i played in a few years ago. The video and sound are a bit rough, but here it is anyway. I'm the drummer. This was a funny gig, if i remember correctly. There was a moat around the bandshell and the crowd seemed so far away.
> sawchucks at andrew haydon park - youtube




View attachment 13221


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cassie Taylor singing "Lay My Head on Your Pillow" at Sound Pure Recording Studios - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 16, 2012)

A little something different

Easy Star All-Stars - Speak to me Breathe - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 16, 2012)

makes me want to stay here like this all day....


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are a Floyd Fan, Dub Side of The Moon is an AWESOME reggae/dub version of the whole album, start to finish, and does the original Dark Side Of The Moon justice. It's a really mellow, refreshing take on it. 

All of it can be found on youtube.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> If you are a Floyd Fan, Dub Side of The Moon is an AWESOME reggae/dub version of the whole album, start to finish, and does the original Dark Side Of The Moon justice. It's a really mellow, refreshing take on it.
> 
> All of it can be found on youtube.



Love Pink Floyd...will look into that when I'm not rushing off to work!  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool I will have to check that out Tatt. Sounds awesome!

Here is another cool Pink Floyd remix. This one is by The Orb. I was impressed with how well they kept the original song intact while adding some cool new layers. the integrity of the original still remains and shines through. The do the entire Wish You Were Here album just like they do this track. 

Pink Floyd & The Orb - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Part 2 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 16, 2012)

I know this one doesn't fit with all the others (for some reason that brings up memories of Sesame Street ) but I have been picking out music for my Dad's tribute video and this was one of our favourites - also the Dad and Daughter aspect and the title fit very well - Dad you are Unforgettable!

Nat & Natalie Cole "Unforgettable" - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I know this one doesn't fit with all the others (for some reason that brings up memories of Sesame Street ) but I have been picking out music for my Dad's tribute video and this was one of our favourites - also the Dad and Daughter aspect and the title fit very well - Dad you are Unforgettable!
> 
> Nat & Natalie Cole "Unforgettable" - YouTube




Nice, Laurie!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 16, 2012)

This one leaves me speachless every time I watch it
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFt6MyiVx54&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2012)

This will be the song for my Dad:

Phil Harris - The Thing - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 21, 2012)

hey, hey, don't stop now--what else ya got?


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2012)

Well if I must...

This is my favorite jazz trio. Medeski Martin, & Wood.

Medeski Martin and Wood - Bubblehouse [ 2002 Live Vienne ] - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 21, 2012)

hoo yeah--pulled up an afghan to cover waves of delicious cascading chills brought on by this awesome piece....

a followup to john cage maybe

.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad you liked it


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 24, 2012)

GB said:


> Well if I must...
> 
> This is my favorite jazz trio. Medeski Martin, & Wood.
> 
> Medeski Martin and Wood - Bubblehouse [ 2002 Live Vienne ] - YouTube



One of my faves as far as a jazz trio: The Bad Plus

Very underground, but also well know in the same circuit for covering pop albums, like all of nirvanas 2nd album

The Bad Plus - Smell Like Teen Spirits - YouTube

Radiohead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U66ZBGaGd1I&feature=related

Heck, even Queen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7ggVUqYvdg&feature=related

My fave cover by them, lol  RUSH: Tom Sawyer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gGR-lbiFQk&feature=related


and well, ok, so I love many incarnations of Floyd( w/ Wendy Lewis)

The Bad Plus - Comfortably Numb - YouTube

But their original compositions are stellar as well. . . the drummer is SO sick!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy5HbiDTaKw&feature=related


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry, hate to blow the thread up, but a great late night, easy on the ears down tempo group, another of my faves(even the video is nice):

Zero 7 "Destiny" - YouTube

Zero 7 - Spinning - YouTube

Pretty much everything from them, and their multiple albums, is win.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2012)

i feel kinda funky tonight.

James Brown - Payback - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ-9FpUh0q0&feature=related


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that, BT. . . unless it's "need to do shirt laundry" funky, lol.

Actually going to see Maceo Parker, JB's sax player for eons, I love the both of 'em. Have seen Maceo 4 or 5 times, only JB once 

This whole line up is so damn funky, make you wanna smack yo momma

Maceo Parker - Cold Sweat - YouTube


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2012)

wow!

thanks tatt. my funk quotient just went up.

being an old sax player myself, i wonder if anyone can appreciate just how hard it is to play with so much syncopation going on at the same time.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 24, 2012)

I am a HUGEEEEEEEE Funk fan! I mean, everything from horn Driven Tower of Power, to more jazzy Greyboy Allstars w/ Fred Willis and many points along the way. makes me wanna shake my ailing bones, it's GREAT for the soul! Maceo makes it looks SO easy, just nutsy coo coo.

You may know of 'em, but if you don't, check out LETTUCE!


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2012)

+1 on all of those tatt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

Found this one on a Video from the I Can Has Hotdog site, searched and found the band:

Heres to now - Ugly casanova - YouTube


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2012)

RIP Earl Scruggs

Foggy Mountain Breakdown - Earl Scruggs - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 29, 2012)

all that funk yeah, i'd forgotten the instant happy high of it--now, it makes me ready to face the day, the Whatever....

thanks tatt & bt. (big party smile)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

GB said:


> RIP Earl Scruggs



End of an era, 88 years old, RIP Earl Scruggs!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> End of an era, 88 years old, RIP Earl Scruggs!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_XAPku7SgE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

RIP.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 29, 2012)

GB said:


> Well if I must...
> 
> This is my favorite jazz trio. Medeski Martin, & Wood.
> 
> Medeski Martin and Wood - Bubblehouse [ 2002 Live Vienne ] - YouTube




magical fingers and hands.  love the dvorjak-like dissonance in there....


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2012)

John Medeski is a master of dissonance. The tension he builds with it and then the release is almost as good as...well this is a family board so I will shut my mouth now


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is an _interesting_ version of Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody.

Arrested Drunk Guy Sings Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 29, 2012)

GB said:


> John Medeski is a master of dissonance. The tension he builds with it and then the release is almost as good as...well this is a family board so I will shut my mouth now




LMAO, exactly!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 6, 2012)

Here are some of my favorites from female vocalists in bands that can make some noise.

Lacuna Coil
Lacuna Coil - Our Truth [HD 720p] - YouTube

Nightwish
NIGHTWISH - Nemo - YouTube

Flyleaf
Flyleaf - I'm So Sick - YouTube

Arkona (No, I don't speak Russian and have no idea what she's singing, I just love her voice.)
ARKONA - Liki Bessmertnykh Bogov (Official) - YouTube


Enjoy.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 6, 2012)

I love almost all music from Helmut Lotti to Led Zeppelin. Here are just a few of the artists on my i-pod:  P Diddy, Madonna, Michael & JANET Jackson, The Who, Michael Buble, EDDIE MONEY, THE PIRATES CHARLES,  Alison Krauss, Atlanta Rhythm Section, The Eagles, Eric Clapton & BB King,  Bjork, Santana,  Coldplay & Richard Ashcroft, Coheed and Cambria, The Commodores, Creed, Dave Matthews Band, Dirty Three, Don Henley, Elton John, U2, Eurythmics, Five Finger Death Punch, The Fray, George Thorogood, The Grateful Dead, HALL & OATS, Hank Williams Jr, Harry Connick Jr, Hinder, HUEY LEWIS & THE NEWS, Jack Johnson,  Jackyl (Locals - required), James Cotton,  Pink, Jimmy Buffet,  Joe Walsh & the James Gang, John Cougar Mellancamp, Julie London, K-Ci & JoJo, Killswitch Engage,  Kool & The Gang,  KOOP, Lacuna Coil, Lenny Kravitz, Luke Bryan, Jason Aldean,  Macy Gray,  Marvin Gaye,  Massive Attack, THE STEVE MILLER BAND, Molly Hatchet, The Moody Blues, Motley Crue,  Nina Simone, Norah Jones, OTIS REDDING, Percy Sledge,  Phil Collins, Pink Floyd,  The Police, PORTISHEAD, QUEEN, The Rolling Stones, Santana, Seals & Croft, SHINEDOWN, Smoky Robinson & the Miracles,  Snoop Dogg, STAIND, Stevie Ray Vaughn, SUBLIME, Three Dog Night, TOM PETTY, Zac Brown Band, The Watson Twins, Slim, Harpo, etcetera etcetera ... 

My most favorite of all times:  The Beatles as well as each member solo
Paul McCartney
John Lennon
George Harrison
Ringo Star

Close second: all those in all caps and then some. Too much to attempt to funnel but I tried.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 6, 2012)

your list includes many of my favorites too.  but, huey lewis and the news?  hall and oates?  really?  how about you put a song or two out here for us to have a fresh listen....?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 7, 2012)

vitauta said:


> your list includes many of my favorites too.  but, huey lewis and the news?  hall and oates?  really?  how about you put a song or two out here for us to have a fresh listen....?



Oh, c'mon, lol, it's the eptome of the 80's best/worst, lol!

Huey Lewis & the News - The Power of Love (6 minute ver.) - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 7, 2012)

And now for something completely different:

Sound Tribe Sector 9, one of my faves. Also known as STS9. They have been big on the festival scene for years, and are just a really tight electronica/jam/funk type of band.  Kinda along the lines of Particle, Lotus, and even a little bit of Disco Biscuits.

STS9 - "EHM" - Red Rocks - 07.25.09 - YouTube

STS9 - "GLOgli" - Red Rocks - 09.05.08 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycg6E0a8ivk&feature=related

Super duper funky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wk61m-QYlk&feature=relmfu


----------



## vitauta (Apr 7, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Oh, c'mon, lol, it's the eptome of the 80's best/worst, lol!
> 
> Huey Lewis & the News - The Power of Love (6 minute ver.) - YouTube[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 7, 2012)

I would love to give you a link but my only internet access is this phone & I'm not that electronically inclined. The best I can do is name my favorite Huey Lewis song which is "I want a new drug" & Hall and Oats - It's really hard to choose, i like all of them but I guess "Adult Education".  I can't help myself.  I find a lot of joy in almost any music that is playing.  When I was growing up in the eighties (obviously) I was not allowed to listen to whatever I wanted to until I got my driver's license.  I think that is why I love the wide variety of music that I do.  I think all music is an artists gift and they all have a special place in life and I want to explore as many different styles with as much artistic variety and an open mind for as long as I live.  I even like a lot of music with questionable lyrics that I dare not post so as not to offend anyone.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 8, 2012)

hadn't heard of sts9 until now--not sure how far i can follow electronics, but i love the way sts9 music washes over me in some of the pieces, like waves of the ocean...then, too, the pulsating, sometimes frenetic beat that crashes and crashes, and won't be denied....


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, so, first go HERE, now hit play below:

Misty - Stan Getz - YouTube


Relax. Enjoy.


----------



## GB (Apr 9, 2012)

Great thanks a lot Tatt. Now I am doing to have to go to the rain site every time I listen to music. That was just awesome!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 9, 2012)

rainy day + stan getz is a blissfully hypnotic mood massage.  thanks so much!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 13, 2012)

omg i heard a great new sound yesterday watching late night tv--a bluesy rock band called alabama strikes.  they have this obese, middle-aged female lead singer with the raw passion and soul sound of janis joplin--just phenomenal!  they have a debut album coming out soon.  is anyone here familiar with this group or know something about its origins?  

to check them out, have a listen to their you ain't alone, or hold on--guaranteed to knock your rockin socks off....


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> omg i heard a great new sound yesterday watching late night tv--a bluesy rock band called alabama strikes.  they have this obese, middle-aged female lead singer with the raw passion and soul sound of janis joplin--just phenomenal!  they have a debut album coming out soon.  is anyone here familiar with this group or know something about its origins?
> 
> to check them out, have a listen to their you ain't alone, or hold on--guaranteed to knock your rockin socks off....


Never heard. I googled and nothing came up. Sounds interesting. Love Southern rock. Check these guys out, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6EALPEYBt3E


----------



## vitauta (Apr 13, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Never heard. I googled and nothing came up. Sounds interesting. Love Southern rock. Check these guys out, Mofro- Lochloosa - YouTube




well of course you couldn't google my new hot band, rocklobster, cos i gave you their NAME WRONG, gawd i'm so stupid sometimes.  the band's name is actually ALABAMA SHAKES--not strikes.  sorry.  if you go directly to google with the song names (you ain't alone, and hold on) you'll get there right away.  

now, i'm going to check out your guys....


----------



## GB (Apr 13, 2012)

Here ya go Vit. Thanks for introducing me to Alabama Shakes. I am digging them!

Alabama Shakes - You Ain't Alone - YouTube


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 14, 2012)

I am not sure if anyone is onto it, but YOUTUBE is streaming ALL of Coachella Live, all three days, all three main stages, and it's been great. 

Just seeing Jimmy Cliff, and Tim Armstrong(from Rancid) preforming together was worth it, lol.  I don't get out to shows/festivals, like I used to, so I think it is awesome that youtube gets behind this stuff, and broadcasts it for free. 

Dumped almost $600 bucks into Phish at Atlantic City from the 15th-17th, and to be honest, if it was a streaming live kinda deal, I would MUCH rather stay in the comfort of my own home, and be able to go to the restroom, or grab a beer, without it taking an hour.

I am face-palming myself right now. . . I am not even a big fan of Bader field.


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2012)

It is so awesome that Youtube is doing that. I am amazed at the availability of music these days.

I did couch touch for the past two Phish NYE shows and next to being there it is an amazing way to see a show. I had it playing on the HD large screen with the lights off so aside from the heat, crowds, insane beer prices, long bathroom lines, etc it was almost like I was there. And the parking and commute for couch tour can't be beat.

Couch tour for those who are confused is something Phish started doing a few years ago. The broadcast certain (the big ones) shows online and you can watch and listen is real time (and very good quality) for a small price.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 17, 2012)

GB said:


> It is so awesome that Youtube is doing that. I am amazed at the availability of music these days.
> 
> I did couch touch for the past two Phish NYE shows and next to being there it is an amazing way to see a show. I had it playing on the HD large screen with the lights off so aside from the heat, crowds, insane beer prices, long bathroom lines, etc it was almost like I was there. And the parking and commute for couch tour can't be beat.
> 
> Couch tour for those who are confused is something Phish started doing a few years ago. The broadcast certain (the big ones) shows online and you can watch and listen is real time (and very good quality) for a small price.



OMG, I had NO idea that they did that!! Poop, I would have loved to have done that!!

did you happen to see the holographic 2 pac performance w/ Snoop Dog? I won't post the vid, but i am sure you can find it easily. I had NO idea that holograms could looks so real on a stage. It's getting closer and closer to Star Trek, I tell ya.



On a different note, some Gibb Droll.  Wish I knew where this guy ended up, use to see him live all the time, and then he vanished

Gibb Droll Band: Funky - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Apr 19, 2012)

we lost another good one today.  levon helm, drummer and the big brawny voice of The Band has died.  all the way from woodstock times, i for one never tired of listening to the whiskey husky, full-throttled musical strains that made this band so unique and beloved in this country....r.i.p. levon helm, missing you already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, Shrek just told me.  He's upset, he loved Levon Helm.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2012)

He shaped music in America more than most people would realize. RIP.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 25, 2012)

I absolutely love this woman's voice. The music is very soothing, like something out of an old black and white movie. Have to thank Sprout for introducing me to her music. 

Melody Gardot - Official Video - YouTube

Melody Gardot - Cry Wolf - YouTube

Melody Gardot - Love Me Like a River Does - YouTube


----------



## GB (Apr 25, 2012)

Good stuff PAG. I bet you will like this woman too. Her name is Jolie Holland and she has voice that was given as a gift.

Jolie Holland - Damn Shame - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks GB.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2012)

A perfect summer morning for me is waking and sitting in the sunshine by the pool with a cup of coffee and the birds chirping while Jolie sings in the background.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2012)

December 14...

The Hobbit -- Trailer Theme Song: "Misty Mountains (Cold) 25 Minutes Edit - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2012)

vitauta said:


> we lost another good one today.  levon helm, drummer and the big brawny voice of The Band has died.  all the way from woodstock times, i for one never tired of listening to the whiskey husky, full-throttled musical strains that made this band so unique and beloved in this country....r.i.p. levon helm, missing you already.


Just seeing this for the first time.  Loved Levon Helm, loved The Band.  He will be truly missed.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 3, 2012)

I am sure that this isn't everyone's cup 'o tea, but there are a few hip hop bands I enjoy, and these guys(and ladies) do it big

Pledge of Resonance Music Video - YouTube

Solillaquists of Sound - As

Solillaquists of Sound - Popcorn - YouTube


----------



## GB (May 7, 2012)

This girl can ROCK. Her skill and feeling are truly impressive. Search for more of her stuff on youtube if you like these. 

Lost Paradise - Juliette Valduriez - YouTube
Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix - YouTube
Bark At The Moon - Ozzy Osbourne - YouTube


----------



## Sprout (May 7, 2012)

People were talking about feel-good music earlier. I thought I'd share a couple. I love to sing and so does  my husband, so give me a song with beautiful harmonies so we can both sing along and we are golden. When our toddler joins in it becomes impossible to do anything but smile as we sing along. That's why these two are favorites (plus I think the band is phenomenal).
The Head and the Heart - Lost In My Mind (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjoA4nYBD5U&ob=av3nhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Rc5zUX78-CA

We have to edit the second in one spot for DD, but since she'll listen to this stuff over typical toddler music any day, it's worth it to me!  The lyrics aren't quite as light and fluffy as some of the other feel-good music I like, but c'mon, look how much fun they're having!

Then a great love song by the same, and this one they're actually singing in the van:
The Head and The Heart / Van session #2 - YouTube
They sound this good in a van and I posted this version because it's such a fun, goofy video, but live with all of their instruments and good acoustics... Did I mention I'm in love with this band? It also helps that they actually walked around and talked to the stragglers after the show we went to and seemed super friendly and chill. I just can't get enough!


----------



## Sprout (May 7, 2012)

Completely different tone, but if I'm thinking feel-good music, these two songs are a given for me, too. 

311 - Hey You - YouTube

311 Speak Easy - YouTube

And different still, more classic with this one:

Bob Marley - Is this Love - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (May 7, 2012)

i like, i like.  but she plays with such a sense of utter detachment....


----------



## GB (May 7, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean vit. She is pretty young in those videos (16 or 17 I think) so hopefully as she matures and gets more comfortable she will relax and show a little more emotion.


----------



## vitauta (May 12, 2012)

well here's a sweet boost for damien rice:  phillip phillips did a smoldering rendition of rice's volcano song on american idol, the song he most wishes he'd written.  gawd, what is it about the irish?!


----------



## vitauta (Feb 14, 2013)

vitauta said:


> well here's a sweet boost for damien rice:  phillip phillips did a smoldering rendition of rice's volcano song on american idol, the song he most wishes he'd written.  gawd, what is it about the irish?!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZduD...3EUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZduDvIBu3EU


----------



## pacanis (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, another music thread.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 17, 2013)

I love the music threads


----------

